# NWS hints at major snow event!!!



## Turf Masters (Jan 7, 2007)

The NWS out of Mt.Holly N.J. is hinting at a potential snow event for the east coast in approx 5 days.The article also states it could be a very large storm.JB on pro site is also talking about a major event,if all comes together.We will wait and see.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

haven't heard anything about this and don't see anything. Got a link?


----------



## Stang977 (Feb 3, 2004)

Accuweather Blog Discussion:

http://http://forums.accuweather.com/index.php?showtopic=5545&st=3320&start=3320

Henry:
http://www.accuweather.com/news-blogs.asp?partner=accuweather&blog=meteomadness

Regards,
Rich


----------

